# Howdy!



## Coralius (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm just registering and thought I'd say hello.

To be honest, Inregistered to talk to everyone about a steampunk outdoor haunt plan that I'm trying to put some polish on before I start putting it up. Anyone with suggestions or older threads I could look at?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! Just do a search for steampunkt - you'll find quite a bit of info.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome, Coralius. There's a post on an amazing garage steampunk now, check it out.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Coralius (Sep 26, 2010)

dynoflyer said:


> Welcome, Coralius. There's a post on an amazing garage steampunk now, check it out.


I saw that when I did mynfirst search. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Coralius!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Greetings. How you find what you need here. Do you have pictures of any past work?


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and enjoy


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Coralius (Sep 26, 2010)

scareme said:


> Greetings. How you find what you need here. Do you have pictures of any past work?


Tons, actually. Mostly we've done static props in the past. But I stumbled across Hauntcast and I've been catching up on those for the last several months. It's got me jonesing to do something more elaborate.


----------

